# absoluTTe Digital Publishing Survey...



## Nem

The question about publishing the Club magazine, absoluTTe, online has cropped up a number of times over the last couple of years. This is something which as a Club we have never quite managed to grasp for a couple of reasons, mainly due to content protection but also financial implications.

However, with the sales of smart phones and tablet pc's rapidly increasing we feel this is an area we need to investigate in more detail to see if our members could benefit from this sort of Club production.

So, if you would simply select one option from the below poll choices we can try and get an idea of the current feelings from our members and non members regarding an online version of the Club magazine. The prices indicated are an example of a full initial year cost for that option, not just to upgrade.

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## brittan

I'm not sure what advertising revenue is currently derived from the magazine but I presume that you are considering the effect of going digital on that and perhaps asking the current advertisers what their reaction would be.

Could go either way and put off some advertisers or maybe attract new/extra ones!


----------



## phope

Advertising would be the same as it is currently, and advertisers would indeed be consulted 

Just to be clear, if we do start offering a digital edition of AbsoluTTe, we would like to offer Apple, Android and home PC editions to cover all bases. If it is wanted by members, creating a digital edition is not going to add much, if anything to our costs as they stand at the moment

At our current membership level, 4 issues of the printed magazine costs the club every year:

£4400 in design costs, £6000 in printing, and approx £1600 in postage


----------



## T3RBO

I would be happy to go digital, especially if there's an Android app for it


----------



## A3DFU

Not interested in an on-line version; big surprise huh? But I also wouldn't be blocking it ,,,,
However, on-line premium membership ought to be the same price as hard copy premium membership IMHO

With regards to advertising (Brian), I know shops (TT-Shop, Awesome, Stockport Audi) value the printed copy in their waiting area


----------



## A3DFU

T3RBO said:


> I would be happy to go digital, especially if there's an Android app for it


Robb, you're committee - your colour is orange :wink:


----------



## Gone

Obviously it's a good idea if it attracts new members but I'd be unhappy if it was offered in place of hard copy. Simply because if I'm reading I prefer to read from a page rather than a screen, but also because I'm a luddite and can't ever envisage spending £30+ per month to be able to do facetube on my phone 

A phone is for ringing people up, people [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T7 Doc

I'm a publisher in northern Ireland. My print bill December 2011 was £8000 as it is every month. I spoke to my advertising clients and explained the benefits of the ezine (video/sound/interactive links to point of sale or simply building your Facebook community) my monthly bill is now 10% of that figure for 2012 - increases revenue and improved availability as well as £0 posting costs that stood at about £200 a month.

This is the future. Print is dying on it's backside with specialist titles. Newspapers, slow decline but the ability to get news online via smart phones etc will start punching hard at these figures over the next few years more so with the continued hard economic times.

Not to mention the green benefits of an ezine v hard copy - paper. Delivery. Waste paper. Could go on!

Keep your subscription costs as is. Cut the print and enjoy


----------



## burns

There is still a fondness for print, whether it be books, newspapers or magazines. I'm one of the fans, sad as that may be. 

Plus, in my job, when I have downtime, I often cannot take out my phone (it is prohibited at certain venues) to while away a few moments so it's nice to have a mag to take from place to place with me.

There's also the issue that with the evolution of social networking sites and forums, it's just not that special to see a picture of your car online. But to see it in a magazine, well that's just incredibly 8)

Glossy mag for me please!


----------



## T7 Doc

burns said:


> There is still a fondness for print, whether it be books, newspapers or magazines. I'm one of the fans, sad as that may be.
> 
> Plus, in my job, when I have downtime, I often cannot take out my phone (it is prohibited at certain venues) to while away a few moments so it's nice to have a mag to take from place to place with me.
> 
> There's also the issue that with the evolution of social networking sites and forums, it's just not that special to see a picture of your car online. But to see it in a magazine, well that's just incredibly 8)
> 
> Glossy mag for me please!


I agree with you a little but from a business point of view and the benefit to the client it is simply too big a margin to dismiss. I remember 2 years ago people dismissing the kindle. They still do a little but the millions that sold this Christmas tells me the tide is changing fast. I'm sure the odd purest thought power steering was weird 

Some of the fastest growing companies in the world are virtual news stands where you simply buy your mag online from GQ to Elle. Sad to see the decline of these titles in the real world but it's a direct response to the consumer not purchasing in the first place mixed with advances in tech.

I personally love magazines and newspapers.. It's my industry. If I could make the same money printing I'd happily continue but the fact is businesses are finding their margins being squeezed. Last year my printer hiked 10% twice on me blaming supply of paper. Theyre no different from the petrol guys and truth be told it was these increases that made me seriously look at an alternative. And as more people like me start to use less paper the price will increase. Just look at the billions of gallons of fuel less used in the UK year on year from the credit crisis started and look at the profits. increased with higher pump prices and less used. Scandal

So prepare for the time when you'll read the newspaper via a digital carrier pigeon.


----------



## John-H

One point to bear in mind is that we are not a newspaper that gets thrown away next day with plenty of competing alternatives. We are not a high street sale operation. Primarily the magazine is an exclusive and unique club member benefit and any cost saving or advertising revenue we generate goes back into the club so we all benefit in the TTOC as a community.

I tell all the advertisers that our magazine is kept and collected by members. Browsing in waiting areas and its use for technical reference and showing off members and their car's appearances to friends and family means an advert in our magazine has far more than one viewing and by a very well focussed audience. I question if an electronic version sent to the same numbers of members would be as effective.

Personally I've no problem with an electronic version that worked in addition to the printed magazine, expanding availability to members but NOT if it's introduction reduced the circulation of the printed version or caused a loss of revenue to the club.

The high quality glossy full colour magazine we produce has a minimum print run. This is a fixed cost. Smaller quantities could be printed with a different process but the quality would suffer.

I was bowled over by absoluTTe when I first opened the A4 envelope on joining the club. It's pretty unique having a high quality glossy in a car club and since becoming editor I've spent many a late night trying to keep the quality high and maintain regular production. I would not have the same satisfaction or motivation for an electronic only version - and I'm glad to say we are NOT talking about such a radical step - but we should be aware of the consequences of changes we introduce.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Presumably you would still incur the design costs so the saving you are looking at is in printing and postage.

Personally I'd be worried that digital copies can be freely passed from pillar to post so in theory there wouldn't be any advantage to becoming a paying member. There would however be an advantage to advertisers because the digital copy might reach a new audience that currently doesn't read the 'paper' AbsoluTTe.

For my money the printed version represents better value for a fully paid-up member and as has already been said, copies are collected and can be read by more than just the paying recipient and used as a point of reference.

Even though 'going digital' could be considered the way forward with the advent of so many portable devices, you risk the demand for the printed item falling so far as to make it uneconomic to print at all. You already say that you are on a minimum print run and your costs in the event of a reduced print run will remain the same and actually go up per copy and not down. The only way to reduce those costs per copy is to increase the take up of full membership, increase advertising revenue or get rid of the printed magazine costs entirely.

Then the big question is, will the membership be prepared to pay their annual fees when on the face of it they are getting a much reduced incentive to join?

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 Doc

stay printed. It is a niche magazine with no outside competition. but release your ezine 4 5 or 6 weeks after each issue to give your advertisers more. you keep the hard copy fans happy and you get to release your ezine to a potential new audience even though its technically out of date the products will be still very much to the fore. It's still another string to the advertising pitch.


----------



## T7 Doc

should add the ezine has £0 cost bar time which is about 5 minutes to upload. social media - Link on the forum etc. Drive traffic at it. You should be able to increase ad revenue plus for new advertisers who havent seen the title you simply send them a link to the ezine. Decision in minutes!


----------



## Redtoy

Keep the magazine ! Remember not everyone is into the new world of technology, i personally look forward to the mag dropping through the letterbox


----------



## A3DFU

badyaker said:


> A phone is for ringing people up, people [smiley=argue.gif]


+1



rustyintegrale said:


> Presumably you would still incur the design costs so the saving you are looking at is in printing and postage.
> 
> Personally I'd be worried that digital copies can be freely passed from pillar to post so in theory there wouldn't be any advantage to becoming a paying member. There would however be an advantage to advertisers because the digital copy might reach a new audience that currently doesn't read the 'paper' AbsoluTTe.
> 
> For my money the printed version represents better value for a fully paid-up member and as has already been said, copies are collected and can be read by more than just the paying recipient and used as a point of reference.
> 
> Even though 'going digital' could be considered the way forward with the advent of so many portable devices, you risk the demand for the printed item falling so far as to make it uneconomic to print at all. You already say that you are on a minimum print run and your costs in the event of a reduced print run will remain the same and actually go up per copy and not down. The only way to reduce those costs per copy is to increase the take up of full membership, increase advertising revenue or get rid of the printed magazine costs entirely.
> 
> Then the big question is, will the membership be prepared to pay their annual fees when on the face of it they are getting a much reduced incentive to join?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


All very good and valid points, Rich. And I know what I'll do if the printed version should ever be stopped!!


----------



## Zebedee

Being a club member for about 7 years, a web version of the excellent absolute mag does not interest us at all. We have collected all of them so far and will continue to do so. It is great to see your car or yourself in there!!

We are not on Facebook and are not tweeters, and don't see the point, however old fashioned that sounds!!

Please keep the magazine in hard copy we love it!!! 

Lin and Darren.


----------



## phope

Just to reiterate, a digital version, if wanted by people, would be in addition to a print version...

It would be a choice!


----------



## rustyintegrale

phope said:


> Just to reiterate, a digital version, if wanted by people, would be in addition to a print version...
> 
> It would be a choice!


That is the worst possible decision.

Let's see now...

"I pay my annual membership because I like the club magazine but wait a minute, they do a digital version that I can get from a mate of mine straight to my Inbox and it will cost me nothing. I think I'll cancel my membership.'

So then what happens? You have even less money coming in to pay for a printed version, you still have the design costs and the production work to do and yet the income from memberships drops off. So then you can't afford to pay for design and then AbsoluTTe is dead in the water.

The most sensible suggestion so far is to continue with the printed version and make a digital version available weeks after the printed version comes out. That will appeal to advertisers because of the extended shelf-life but you won't alienate fully paid-up members by making what they pay a premium for, available electronically for free.

Now it is possible to generate secure PDFs that are locked to a paying member's computer and cannot be passed around but that in itself would create yet more work for a team that is already stretched.

I also question if the option would generate much needed income for the club when those primarily targeted already get stories and photos about events and meets online already. The TTF membership is hardly shy about posting photos, videos and editorial about their involvement in all manner of things 'TT' - and what's more the coverage is relevant and importantly, current. Unfortunately AbsoluTTe by it's very nature could not compete with that.

But all is not lost. If the club wants to go digital but still retain the value of a printed document, how about producing an AbsoluTTe yearbook?

Basically you could prepare an annual review of the year's meets and events and tell the past year's story of TT life. In addition you could make it a reference book by including details about TT specialists, specialist trimmers, remappers, stores etc etc. You could also include a diary element to inform of upcoming events but also allow for the reader to add dates of his own as they are arranged during the year. This would add shelf-life to the document which again would appeal to advertisers looking to get better return on their investment.

You could incentivise take-up by offering it at the beginning of the year at a discount to people who become full members. Perhaps you could also include discount vouchers from advertisers keen to develop business opportunities at a time of the year when sales full flat. Add a place to keep a TTOC membership card. Make it a valuable tool that would be kept like a book at home or even stored in the car like a handbook. Bind it properly, make it desirable. Make it 'members only''...

The whole point is to make a printed document with a shelf life lasting the whole year that doesn't need to compete with any digital offering or the news that is available online from other sources. Why try to compete at news reporting when you can't offer the speed and relevance? You need to think laterally and come up with other ideas that will restore some value to TTOC full membership and perhaps something like this will appeal.

Food for thought maybe?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DDcrash

Good idea Rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

Trouble is everything always gets left until the last minute and I think the effort of cramming everything into one intense period a year would kill me! Trying to spread it over the year would meet with the inevitable problem of all the contributers saying well you don't need it now do you? I fear we wouldn't get a four times thickness magazine condensed into one - only less. I think people look forward to a more regular print issue anyway and contributors like to see their efforts pretty soon once done - I think the wait might put them off.

I agree with your other points abut digital issue effect on print issue and what's valuable for us as a club and being careful not to shoot ourselves in the foot over this issue very much so.


----------



## les

I fully endorse all Johns said below and go one further. The magazine is the flag ship of this club. Absolutte is not a Murdock money making periodical and nor is the TTOC. Long live the printed version without it it would not be the same.



John-H said:


> One point to bear in mind is that we are not a newspaper that gets thrown away next day with plenty of competing alternatives. We are not a high street sale operation. Primarily the magazine is an exclusive and unique club member benefit and any cost saving or advertising revenue we generate goes back into the club so we all benefit in the TTOC as a community.
> 
> I tell all the advertisers that our magazine is kept and collected by members. Browsing in waiting areas and its use for technical reference and showing off members and their car's appearances to friends and family means an advert in our magazine has far more than one viewing and by a very well focussed audience. I question if an electronic version sent to the same numbers of members would be as effective.
> 
> Personally I've no problem with an electronic version that worked in addition to the printed magazine, expanding availability to members but NOT if it's introduction reduced the circulation of the printed version or caused a loss of revenue to the club.
> 
> The high quality glossy full colour magazine we produce has a minimum print run. This is a fixed cost. Smaller quantities could be printed with a different process but the quality would suffer.
> 
> I was bowled over by absoluTTe when I first opened the A4 envelope on joining the club. It's pretty unique having a high quality glossy in a car club and since becoming editor I've spent many a late night trying to keep the quality high and maintain regular production. I would not have the same satisfaction or motivation for an electronic only version - and I'm glad to say we are NOT talking about such a radical step - but we should be aware of the consequences of changes we introduce.


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> Trouble is everything always gets left until the last minute and I think the effort of cramming everything into one intense period a year would kill me! Trying to spread it over the year would meet with the inevitable problem of all the contributers saying well you don't need it now do you? I fear we wouldn't get a four times thickness magazine condensed into one - only less. I think people look forward to a more regular print issue anyway and contributors like to see their efforts pretty soon once done - I think the wait might put them off.
> 
> I agree with your other points abut digital issue effect on print issue and what's valuable for us as a club and being careful not to shoot ourselves in the foot over this issue very much so.


John, you're missing the point. The TTOC will have 12 months to collate information about events that have happened over the year. Most of that information is posted here anyhow and you'd only need to seek the permission of the author/photographer or whatever to use the material in whatever shape or form you require. But I'm not talking about a bumper issue of AbsoluTTe, more a TT 'bible' that has all the information a TT owner could want in one convenient place - a resource that is updated during the year and released at the start of each new year. The stories about past events would be there as a summary if you like. A reminder of what TT ownership and more importantly TTOC membership has brought in the past year.

The 'diary' aspect will give you a chance to inform the audience of upcoming events but also allow members to use it to plan and schedule their own events or meets. Think of it as like an updated Filofax for TT owners and you're not far off. In fact that concept would keep the cost down as you would only need to update parts of it at a time.

Then you can have a register of specialists listed according to area so again all that info is within easy reach of the owner. At the moment the only central resource is online - a bit like Wak's site, but you need that info in the car or in a constantly accessible place. The value to TT owners would be immense, the opportunity for tuners and the like to talk to the very people looking for their services would make for an attractive advertising opportunity and you could restrict purchase of the whole thing just to full members of the TTOC.

Sure copies may be sold on privately but does that matter? It would only really happen when the owner sells up or he may just pass on a copy to the new owner. But the beauty of this is it is only relevant for one year and has to be renewed - either in its entirety or in parts.

Personally I can see a lot of potential for something like this.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Mark Davies

All be it a seperate issue I think Rich has hit on a great idea there. It obviously stems from concerns that isuing an online version of _absoluTTe_ very much cheapens the value of the TTOC membership and that follows on from a debate that went on for some weeks not too long ago about how we can provide better value for members. A TTOC owner's manual is such a great idea it's surprising it didn't come up at the time. We have a wealth of useful information and while it would be an ambitious task to compile it all together into a single volume it would, as Rich says, only need to be done once and then updated periodically. I would certainly find such a product well worth the membership fee and I have no doubt it would contribute to increasing membership considerably.

And I agree; I think making _absoluTTe_ available online in full format is only likely to reduce the income of the club. As I understand it the finances are stable and we can currently afford to produce the printed magazine. Is that a situation we anticipate changing hence this discussion? If it is not a case of it becoming unaffordable and just a matter of trying to save money then what do we propose to spend the money on instead? Do we actually need to save that money for something else? Basically, is there a need for the change or is the thinking that it may just provide a wider appeal in the hope of increasing membership?

And once again, I think John is right with his concerns about whether levels of contributions would continue. It's quite difficult to fill the magazine as it is - the main reason there is so much of my stuff in there is because I'm often called upon to put something together at the last minute to fill some empty pages. People like to see their work printed on paper - something they can keep and look after and at some time in the future show friends and family with some pride. Some of what I consider to be my best work was done for an online travel site for scuba divers and now, a few years later, it's all just disappeared into the virtual ether. Yes, I have copies of the articles saved but what you lose is the full production values of the final product. So while I have a nice portfolio of my printed work arguably the best stuff is missing. Because of that I'm less likely to do work for an entirely online publication again. So I suspect if people know they are not going to see their work in print they're less likely to go to the trouble of writing something and we're going to struggle to get a magazine out at all.

_absoluTTe_ is one of the gems of the TTOC. Few special interest groups can boast such a quality publication and I think it would be foolish to make changes that would endanger it.


----------



## Nem

Certainly a lot of interesting views and points made already, which is exactly what we wanted 

The current thought, after speaking to a couple of the committee members is that we will not include a middle 'full online' tier of membership, and simply stick to the Premium and Web levels currently available. This seems to be favoured but most if not all the committee.

I do certainly think that the club providing access to copies of the magazine online is something which we will do, but simply as a bonus to Premium members who currently and will continue to receive the printed magazine.

Web members and Premium members alike could then also purchase back issues online, which will actually provide the club extra income as some of the early issues are about to run out of printed back issue stock and would otherwise be unavailable again. We've got pdf's of all issues but to actually do a reprint is not financially viable.

As for protecting the content so that is cannot be simply shared with friends etc etc, I think I've got that covered 

For now, anyway, this is all still a discussion and not a plan of action. But there are going to be some changes coming sooner rather than later and this is one big part of it.


----------



## John-H

Certainly some interesting points Nick and now I understand what you mean Rich about a TT file-o-fax owner's manual addition I'll see if we can maybe look to compile such a thing. We currently have a rep's pack which is constructed in a similar way with the idea to be able to swap and add bits. A compilation of all that's important about the car and the owning experience in one place might be a popular additional thing to have in the shop. It would all need costing and perhaps optional and done on more of a digital print process (non glossy) to start the ball rolling in small quantities - you could have hit something there


----------



## brittan

Nem said:


> Certainly a lot of interesting views and points made already, which is exactly what we wanted
> 
> The current thought, after speaking to a couple of the committee members is that we will not include a middle 'full online' tier of membership, and simply stick to the Premium and Web levels currently available. This seems to be favoured but most if not all the committee.
> 
> I do certainly think that the club providing access to copies of the magazine online is something which we will do, but simply as a bonus to Premium members who currently and will continue to receive the printed magazine.
> 
> Web members and Premium members alike could then also purchase back issues online, which will actually provide the club extra income as some of the early issues are about to run out of printed back issue stock and would otherwise be unavailable again. We've got pdf's of all issues but to actually do a reprint is not financially viable.
> 
> As for protecting the content so that is cannot be simply shared with friends etc etc, I think I've got that covered
> 
> For now, anyway, this is all still a discussion and not a plan of action. But there are going to be some changes coming sooner rather than later and this is one big part of it.


Sounds along the same lines as I was going to suggest - adopt the KISS principal and instead of a myriad of different levels of membership simply offer the on-line version of absoluTTe as an extra; free to Premium members and at an appropriate price to Web members. If you have the protection issue sorted then there's no need to delay publication of the on-line version as suggested above.


----------



## Nem

I'm confident the protection issue is sorted out, but it does unfortunately lead to a bigger problem / decision for the club. But it's being discussed tonight by the committee so watch this space :?

Nick


----------



## phope

rustyintegrale said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate, a digital version, if wanted by people, would be in addition to a print version...
> 
> It would be a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst possible decision.
> 
> Let's see now...
> 
> "I pay my annual membership because I like the club magazine but wait a minute, they do a digital version that I can get from a mate of mine straight to my Inbox and it will cost me nothing. I think I'll cancel my membership.'
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

I agree, if not done right, but as Nick has alluded to, I think we've identified secure ways to make sure paying members get the content they want, in the format they personally prefer, without disadvantaging the club financially, or adding greatly to the workload or club costs.

Put another way, it won't be a password protected PDF 

Good suggestion on the yearbook though - I'm sure it'll be talked about tonight on the committee Skype call

The way I read the poll results here as we stand is that there is a lot of positive feeling towards AbsoluTTe, and many people (perhaps more than I would have personally anticipated) greatly value the printed copy that they get - it's also clear that there is a desire for some type of digital version to go alongside the printed copy, covering both bases.


----------



## Gazzer

the mag is fine..........and my grand children have my mag as gramps car is in it lol. protected pdf? you joking i can download any number of progs to break that in seconds as can many others on here. mag and send it digital if required by the member


----------



## phope

Gazzer said:


> the mag is fine..........and my grand children have my mag as gramps car is in it lol. protected pdf? you joking i can download any number of progs to break that in seconds as can many others on here. mag and send it digital if required by the member





phope said:


> Put another way, it won't be a password protected PDF


As above - if we do offer a digital version, it will be so much more than a simple protected PDF


----------



## j8keith

There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.


----------



## A3DFU

j8keith said:


> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.


+1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## davelincs

A3DFU said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
Click to expand...

dont forget me Dani +1


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: 
Won't do Dave


----------



## Gazzer

my mags so far are on a table in my office entrance hall, with pics i had done at the audi day on the wall,,,,,,,,leave it as it is........


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.


Can you imagine how I feel when 700 drop through the door ?


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
Click to expand...

Don't you mean +619 Dani?


----------



## j8keith

wallsendmag said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how I feel when 700 drop through the door ?
Click to expand...

    You must have a very big letter box


----------



## audimad

The club mag is one of the main reasons i joined the TTOC, i am not at all interested in an online version as no doubt are so many other members. I have every copy and two copies of issue one. Please forget about an online mag and keep it printed.


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how I feel when 700 drop through the door ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a very big letter box
Click to expand...

And ever shrinking loft space


----------



## phope

audimad said:


> The club mag is one of the main reasons i joined the TTOC, i am not at all interested in an online version as no doubt are so many other members. I have every copy and two copies of issue one. Please forget about an online mag and keep it printed.


The printed mag is safe...this would be an additional free service for the others that would like it

Out of 70 votes so far, 31 say that they are not interested at all, but the other 39 might like some type of digital solution


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something special about the magazine dropping through the letter box, I would not like to see that change.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you mean +619 Dani?
Click to expand...

Did you do maths a school, John? :wink:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Did you do maths a school, John? :wink:


I did Dani 



phope said:


> Out of 70 votes so far, 31 say that they are not interested at all, but the other 39 might like some type of digital solution


Half of those wanting an on line version we're after a £10 saving though. If the £10 saving was not one of the options, which way would they have voted?


----------



## peter-ss

I see from the TTOC Newsletter, I received today, that we're going ahead with the online version of absoluTTe.

I really do hope that we don't loose the printed magazine as it's one of the things that sets the TTOC aside from many other car clubs. It's a magazine to be proud of, especially when it contains one of your own articles, which you can show to your friends and family.

I can't help but feel that we'll end up with a cheaper membership option with which people can get the online magazine, which will make the printed version too expensive as fewer people receive them. If this happens then absoluTTe could also find itself short of articles as people may not be quite so enthusiastic about writing an article that's published on the web rather than in print.

As John-H said, a lot of the people that voted for the online version seemed to be interested in a discount; if that option wasn't there then the outcome may well have been different.

TTOC members drive cars that are expensive to run; when a tank of fuel costs £70, does it really matter whether your annual membership is £25 or £35?

I really hope that we don't loose the printed magazine just for a £10 saving that people probably weren't that bothered about anyway.


----------



## phope

Nah - no plans for anything like that

It's clear that there is a lot of attachment to the printed magazine, so it is here to stay 

This is just another option for people to have, and we'll see how it goes

We've already sold one 30 issue AbsoluTTe back issue collection today


----------



## phope

Have you seen the demo page, and what do you think?

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/a25e_index.php


----------



## peter-ss

It looks great and I don't want to offend the people that must have put a lot of work into it but I personally prefer the printed version.


----------



## A3DFU

peter-ss said:


> I really hope that we don't loose the printed magazine just for a £10 saving that people probably weren't that bothered about anyway.


Rest assured Peter, the printed magazine is here to stay


----------



## j8keith

The demo version is excellent, but I'm glad that the printed version is here to stay.


----------



## TT_RS

I look forward as many to the magazine. Electronic version is an alternative in this modern age of technology. Many people prefer the Kindle instead of hardback. I am amazed of the costs for the mag, but i feel that we would be losing a treasured part of our club. LONG LIVE THE MAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diveratt

Would you do this as an app? one of my Diving mags has gone digital and the Ipad app is a great way to read a mag


----------



## phope

Diveratt said:


> Would you do this as an app? one of my Diving mags has gone digital and the Ipad app is a great way to read a mag


It could be interesting to go down that route, but if we did it as an app, we'd need to do separate apps for iOS and Android and other platforms, as we wouldn't want to discriminate. You'd then have hassle with payment systems, etc, and providers taking a big chunk of money

The publishing solution we have at the moment is web based, run on the TTOC server giving us complete control over which members can access each particular issue, and gives secure access to club members across a variety of platforms, which is probably sufficient for now 

Have you tried the demo link using the iPad? - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/a25e_index.php


----------



## chrissy101

Hi iam a non member due to only just being bought my 2005 TT Quattro for my birthday.... How lucky im I....
I have been looking on the forum for tips to look after her.. She is going to have to live outdoors due to the bikes taking pride of place in our garage....any good car covers that wont encourage mould....
i am going to join the members club and the issue regarding
The printed mag or dig.... I am all for the printed version... I only have to watch the look on my husbands face when his Ride mag pops through the letter box... Happy days.. 
Nothing against apps they have there place., Would always like the choice of printed mag.....

Chrissy


----------



## A3DFU

chrissy101 said:


> Hi iam a non member due to only just being bought my 2005 TT Quattro for my birthday.... How lucky im I....
> I have been looking on the forum for tips to look after her.. She is going to have to live outdoors due to the bikes taking pride of place in our garage....any good car covers that wont encourage mould....
> i am going to join the members club and the issue regarding
> The printed mag or dig.... I am all for the printed version... I only have to watch the look on my husbands face when his Ride mag pops through the letter box... Happy days..
> Nothing against apps they have there place., Would always like the choice of printed mag.....
> 
> Chrissy


Hi Chrissy,
congratulations on your new car. What a wonderful present to receive 

As for the printed magazine, absoluTTe, the next one will be out towards the end of this month 8)


----------

